# The be glad your not taking the exam thread



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

Crap it's 8:30 and I only have finished 3 problems!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 24, 2014)

What, there's an exam today? &lt;rolls over, snoooooorrrre&gt;


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait, none of these test questions are anything like what was in my study material...

...I guess it wasn't a good idea to just recycle my SAT prep manual after all.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh crap!!!!!!

The scramble eggs burrito with the spicy hot sauce was really a bad idea.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh man, the guy next to me looks in pretty rough shape. He is doubled over, sweating profusely and mumbling something about a burrito.


----------



## goodal (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait, why am I only wearing underwear?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 24, 2014)

What do you mean a TI 89 isn't an approved calculator!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2014)

How's about that hot proctor?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

Those "death octane" buffalo wings for dinner were not a good idea


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 24, 2014)

do you think they'll notice if I take my neighbors pencil during lunch?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

Boy am I glad I took the advice to layer my clothes, it's getting hot in here... think I'll just take off my sweatshirt


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 24, 2014)

Why'd that gurl have to break my concentration...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 24, 2014)

Clearly we are starting in the math section. This really won't be my strong suit, but I should make up the points in the verbal section. I can really rock me some analogies!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

There was traffic- I was late because of traffic. PLEASE! just let me in


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry I'm late.


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

What is that awful smell?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2014)

B, B, B, B, B.

I just don't care anymore. Why did I take my co-worker's advice of simply reading the CERM and no actually doing any of the problems?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

HA HA, look at those A$$hat's trying to get in here after the exam started... good grief did they have to put me directly in the sun it is so freaking hot in here


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Who the hell is chewing gum like a cow?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm getting hungry...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

"...The answer is most nearly.." hey, nice yoga pants.


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't think that girl has as many layers on as she thinks she does.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

damn it I should have brought a second calculator. Now I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2014)

B, B, B, B.....

Hey, that girl is stripping! Where is there a pole when you need one?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

long sleeved t-shirt shedded... much better but I wish I could put on my sunglasses to shield from the glare off my paper... stupid proctor refuses to close the blinds


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

damn metric system. I only practiced problems in english units.


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

Why's that other girl sitting under her desk?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

this damn seat is so hard. I knew I should have brought my seat cushion


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

well I guess this works, only shaded place in my area, and as an engineer I have to think outside of the box... glad I practiced all my problems sitting on the living room floor with the dogs- it's just like how I practiced now!


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

Mass=Force times acceleration, right? Accelllleerrrrraaaatttioooonnnn. That's a funny word. You know what's funny? Good Morning, Vietnam. "I WORK IN ARTILLERY, SIR!" HA HA HA. Ah.

CRAP! I need to focus!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

HA HA- that chick's giggle is contagious, wonder what she's laughing at


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

why is she half naked and under her desk?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

Why the hell do I have to sit next to a goddamn lefty!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 24, 2014)

How am I supposed to fit all these books on my 18" deep desk??


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

2 hours in and I have 5 problems left to answer. YES! I'm gonna nail this today.


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

wait...I don't think this is the right breadth exam!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Who in the hell keeps flushing all of the toilets ?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

That's it, I'm either going to have to hang my extra shirts around this table as a fart blocker or get back up because that dude that looked sick earlier seriously must be letting them rip, why did I get stuck behind him?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm so glad my exam doesn't start until 3:30 PM!

*That's for real


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

It's a good thing they didn't confiscate my Google glasses that way I can scan the entire test and sell it to engineer trades.com


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

1030.... how am I done already. I guess I'll go back through and check everything. This is weird. The last two times I barely had enough time to finish. What did I do wrong this time?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time....


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay, I'm starting to cramp up from sitting on the floor, I wonder if they would care if I did some stretches near my desk to loosen up


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh!!! I remember seeing this one in the practice exam! Did I tab that? Oh no, did I bring that!? MUST......FIND......THIS......ONE......ANSWER!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok. done. Now I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh crap, I knew I forgot something!

Why did I do shots of tequila with a nyquil chaser last night?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 24, 2014)

Only ate one burrito but it feels like there are 20 of them fighting inside my stomach. Maybe if I lift the left cheek a little bit can let one go to relieve the pressure without drawing too much attention.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

who the hell just farted???


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh shoot....the guy in the next table seems to have detected it. Guess it did not work....Good grief...it did not work....I think am going to throw up. It smells like a dead body was inside.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

WHAT did he eat to cause that? If I see something puddling on the floor I'm saying something to the proctor. They didn't tell us to plan for anything like this.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 24, 2014)

What is wrong with that girl. She is almost naked!!!!!!!!!!!!! Must refrain myself from looking....Must refrain myself from looking....Must refrain myself from looking....Must refrain myself from looking....

Darn...here comes another. Right side now.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

Serioiusly?!? It's 90 degrees in here and someone is stanking the place up and now the proctor told me I have to put my t-shirt on because my tank top was too skimpy and distracting others?!? F- that, you shut the blinds and turn on the air conditioner and I'll bundle right back up. I am so grabbing my shorts out of my gym bag and changing into them during lunch. Why don't you go light a candle so no one will be distracted by the stench...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

These super-crunchy Fritos are fantastic! I wonder if I'm chewing them too loudly....


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

this is ridiculous! I know he shat himself at this point. Every time he shifts in his chair I can hear it squish.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder if that girl under her desk realizes she's not wearing a bra.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2014)

I made it to the test site before they finished reading the instructions. Am hung over, but the proctor is gonna bend the rules and let me in...

Now, where did I leave my reference books????


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

what do you mean there's only two minutes left???????????

B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B. B.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't think with this raging boner. That girl needs to put something on or I will fail this test.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Damn, I musta passed out. The proctor just shook me awake and I'm being escorted out of the room.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't know that I couldn't have my cell phone with me. Besides, it's my back up calculator.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

Arrrrgh it's even hotter in here now than it was in the morning... I am so glad I changed into my shorts


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

damn. now her @$$ is hanging out of her shorts too


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 24, 2014)

Getting ready to go take my exam. Only have 2 hours and 26 minutes till my report time. Why the hell did I opt to wait in the lobby all day? I probably could just now be leaving my house and would still have plenty of time.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

oh look, the guy in front of me changed his pants too!


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

so the guy next to me changed, but he still smells like port a john


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Who's that guy waiting in the hall?


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

So I was eating lunch in my car and this dude was peaking in my window:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Psst, what time is it?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 24, 2014)

Dammit, since I've been sitting here all day since 7:15 this morning in the hall waiting for my 3:30 exam, and on my phone the whole time, the battery is at 2% and now I don't know what I'll do for a calculator during the exam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone else stuck on question #5? I have about 15 minutes to figure it out and answer the next 35 questions before the lunch break...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Damn I'm hungry. I wish I packed a lunch.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 24, 2014)

Me: "No, mr. security man, I do not have a buddy inside the exam transmitting information to me. That is not why I've been sitting out here all day on my phone. I promise you I don't know anybody in that exam.... I swear."

My good friend Bob: "Hey, Sapper! Great to see you buddy! You ready for that surveying exam this afternoon? What? Why you telling me to shush. Oh, man, I think I bombed it, but you already knew that, I told you that earlier."

Security man: "Sir, I'm afraid you'll have to come with me."

Me: "No, okay, I meant I knew nobody except Bob. I forgot he was in there... No he didn't tell me he was doing badly while he was taking the exam, he meant he told me at lunch, when we saw each other at the bar... er I mean, restaurant.

Security man: "Sir, I'll need you to follow me, or else I'll have to get the police involved."

Me: "NO!!!! I can't leave this spot. I have to be ready for the moment they open the door for me to go in to my test! Please don't make me follow you."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

There's a bunch of yelling in the hallway. Don't they know there is an exam going on?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

And now suddenly I'm not getting any answers back to my texts. How the hell am I supposed to pass if my buddy isn't helping me?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

Security guard: Can we speak outside for a minute?

Me: No, I'm in the middle of an exam and there are only 5 minutes left for me to fill in the last 20 answers.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Is it too late to change my depth exam topic?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

What do you mean I have to turn off my cell phone? I'm using it as my calculator. I'm fairly certain I saw Samsung Galaxy on the approved calculator list.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't worry, I'm not taking pictures. Well, except for the selfie with the proctor about 10 minutes ago. And a pic of the near-nekked chick a couple rows over. I mean, who wouldn't want to see that. I had to post that to twitter immediately. And facebook. And instagram. And reddit.

Does that time spent posting the pictures online count against my 4 hours?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

I think my brain fried with this heat, I wonder if I can pass with what I've done so far...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

It wasn't over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, lunchtime. I'm thinking Taco Bell. Who's with me?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

Nevermind, Taco Bell is too far away. I'll just grab something at the gas station.

Ohh, the sushi looks good...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

It's 90 min. for lunch right? I should probably go check to see if the doors are still open...


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't think my neighbor will mind if I just sneak his MUTCD over to my side of the table...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder why they chose to paint the walls this depressing beige.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

The morning session was a breeze. the afternoon is killing me. Ok, so how many did I nail in the morning? how many do I need to get now to make the cut score?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

hmmm, no one has left yet, I don't want to be the first, I guess I'll go recheck my answers


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

I only took structural because I talk of rigid wood members makes me laugh. I'm gonna fail.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

how is she done already? It's only 1541 (EST) and I've only finished 10 problems. Damn it....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 24, 2014)

whew it was just a dream. I thought i was taking the test again even though I passed it 8 yrs ago


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

That econ problem is really bugging me. I better go back and check my work on that so I don't miss easy points. I should have enough time for the remaining 30 problems, right?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Damn it. I fell asleep.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2014)

How is it possible for a fart to smell like fish? No way that sushi had worked it's way through just yet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank god for pocket flasks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuck it! I failed anyway! B B B B B B.

I have to beat the traffic home


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 24, 2014)

: Takes ear plugs out and looks up : whoa! what's going on?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

looks like I picked the wrong week to quit smoking!


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2014)

Did you guys get B for question 58?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

There were more than 50 questions?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Where's the nearest pub?

EDIT: ToP!!! :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

Let the games begin


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

How long do we have to wait for the results?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

How do I calculate the cut score?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2014)

You can calculate the cut score in this thread


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/24280-The-be-glad-your-not-taking-the-exam-thread


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> You can calculate the cut score in this thread
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/24280-The-be-glad-your-not-taking-the-exam-thread


That's phenomenal :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Why is it dark in here? Where did everyone go?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2014)

Gotta turn around and take part two tomorrow morning. Lets see if I can actually make it or not... Definitely got plenty of rest after getting kicked out earlier...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

Who cares how many shirts I'm wearing.... give me another vodka and tonic


----------



## envirotex (Oct 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> damn metric system. I only practiced problems in english units.


I mean, I'm taking the petroleum exam. I never remember anything about N/m2. I don't even know why I'm here. I have an industry exemption, and I own company stock. Plus, everyone knows the petroleum exam is the easiest discipline. You can pass even if you only answer half the questions. FTS. I'm hitting the bar.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 24, 2014)

time to go find a bunch of drunk almost and for real engineers,,,,

bah


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello, I'm here to take the FE exam...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 25, 2014)

Shit, I thought the PE exam was on Saturday


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello, I'm here to take the pencil...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2014)

Why is that guy stealing everyone's pencil. If that dude comes over here, shits gonna get real. This pencil is for my frame.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 26, 2014)

Wait a minute, you guys already took the exam?? It was THIS week??????

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2014)

Why is this so dark? Wait....What am I doing seating in the restroom head? Cannot remember how did I make it here. All I can tell is I was taking the PE test, finished the morning, barely, went to lunch and had a spicy meat burrito with jalapeños, rice, black beans, and pico de gallo and a caramel frappe. Came back to the room for the afternoon, out in the lobby a dude was seated looking at his cell phone (am not sure), inside the test room the girl behind me was in wearing only shorts already (darn she was hot), some guy was testing something in his calculator (looked more like a cell phone), another dude gave me a nasty look ( I wondered if he knew it was me stinking the place), and the test started. A minute or so after hell broke loose and had to run to the rest room. The pain in my stomach was terrible, sat down in the head and my memory is blank after that. What happened? Why is an Amway convention going on now here? Where did everybody go?

What day is today? Huh????? Monday???? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2014)

I PASSED!


----------



## goodal (Oct 27, 2014)

What?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 27, 2014)

I passed too!

(it's a secret how I know so soon...)


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2014)

Smell like someone passed a corpse in the bathroom.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm willing to bet anyone here $5000 that I passed the PE exam! Double to you if I lose!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 27, 2014)

^^^ I'd be careful taking that bet, he's from the future.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Shit, I thought the PE exam was on Saturday




When I took the Fundamentals exam on Saturday, the first two guys to show up were me and I guy there to take the Principles exam - crate of books and all. It was weird - obvious one of us had eft up badly but we didn't know who.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2014)

ouch!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 28, 2014)

Last April when I took the PS exam a guy didn't make it back in time after lunch. I saw him waiting in the lobby for the state specific after I finished the PS. He didn't look pleased. This past Friday he took both the PS and the State Specific again. I'm guessing after you've blown any chance of passing the 6 hr exam your head probably just isn't in the game for the 2 hr one.


----------

